# I applied for my first job finally



## TheGuardian (Jun 20, 2015)

... finally lol only about 4-6 years late of starting my first job.

Now to wait for the interview and get through that

then the first day of work


eeeek.

I'm trying not to think about it and just do it. We'll see how long that lasts 

Any tips for interview? I applied for a courtesy clerk at a grocery store so it shouldn't be hard questions


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Interview: 

1. Dress well.
2. Research the company and go on glassdoor to see what questions they ask interviewers
3. Grocery store -- show them you can solve problems, good at basic math and are sociable(you can pretend for this). Smile, shake hand, eye contact torture for a day.
4. Lastly, what impresses interviewers is if YOU ask questions. Make a list of questions you have for the interviewer and show them you were serious and prepared. Usually on a paper have them written out and read them to them. This will make you stand out.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Good work sending your first application 
But I get the feeling like you are assuming you won't get a rejection. Be prepared to get a lot of those, but don't let that discourage you.
Never give up.

(I just tought you should be aware of the possibility so it doesn't come as a shock if you don't get an interview, hope it's not too much of a bummer)


----------



## Cil (Jan 13, 2016)

Depending on the job, remember the interviewer is a person just like you. If you don't have hard skills then make good use of soft skills. I've had two interviews my whole life and my personality is what won the day each time. Being open and honest and making my intentions very apparent and letting them know I know what I wanted. I would say smile, eye contact, relax, and have fun. Interviews are like relationships, play the game and just enjoy your time.

Congrats on facing your fears! Nothing but uphill from here and bigger and better things. I'm sure you will do just fine and I believe in you.


----------



## TheGuardian (Jun 20, 2015)

Skeletra said:


> Good work sending your first application
> But I get the feeling like you are assuming you won't get a rejection. Be prepared to get a lot of those, but don't let that discourage you.
> Never give up.
> 
> (I just tought you should be aware of the possibility so it doesn't come as a shock if you don't get an interview, hope it's not too much of a bummer)


My sister works at the store and i've read around that being a courtesy clerk is an easy job for highschoolers to get hired for so yeah i'm almost 100% positive i'll get the job. But i do know there is no 100% guarantee for getting the job, if i applied somewhere else i wouldn't be so certain about getting said job


----------



## TheGuardian (Jun 20, 2015)

meepie said:


> Interview:
> 
> 1. Dress well.
> 2. Research the company and go on glassdoor to see what questions they ask interviewers
> ...


Ive already got questions layed out in a word document from online searches. For asking them questions i have no idea what to ask them besides 'how long did it take you to get to your position?' It's just a grocery store so it's not like there's anything great about those jobs. Do you have any suggestions for questions to ask?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Congrats! I find it helpful to compile a big ol' list of common interview questions and practice my answers with a buddy. Even though you don't have previous work experience to pull from, try to think of some solid answers for those tricky scenario questions (tell me about a time you had to work with a difficult person, etc).


----------



## TheGuardian (Jun 20, 2015)

layitontheline said:


> Congrats! I find it helpful to compile a big ol' list of common interview questions and practice my answers with a buddy. Even though you don't have previous work experience to pull from, try to think of some solid answers for those tricky scenario questions (tell me about a time you had to work with a difficult person, etc).


Yeah i've been researching all questions and potential answers. I'm mostly going to have to make up something about those 'tell me about a time when...' questions since no previous experience and high school i just avoided everyone


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose (Apr 17, 2016)

Skeletra said:


> But I get the feeling like *you are assuming you won't get a rejection. *Be prepared to get a lot of those, but don't let that discourage you.
> Never give up.


This happened to me, and I was devastated when I got the result. I didn't expect it to be that way since everybody is telling me that I could easily get the job because of my credentials. But, nope, I hear the job whispering in my ear, "I am not for you!" I had nightmares after that rejection.


----------



## SouthFL (Feb 20, 2016)

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats! Good luck, I hope you land it.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

TheGuardian said:


> Ive already got questions layed out in a word document from online searches. For asking them questions i have no idea what to ask them besides 'how long did it take you to get to your position?' It's just a grocery store so it's not like there's anything great about those jobs. Do you have any suggestions for questions to ask?


That's great, you're prepared!
You can ask things like, "Is there opportunity for growth in this company?", "What do you like most about your job?"


----------



## TheGuardian (Jun 20, 2015)

meepie said:


> That's great, you're prepared!
> You can ask things like, "Is there opportunity for growth in this company?", "What do you like most about your job?"


"Is there opportunity for growth in this company?"

Ive seen this one around before and i feel like it's a stupid question to ask, of course there's room for growth, practically any place has room for growth lol


----------



## 9872 (Apr 1, 2016)

Cil said:


> Depending on the job, remember the interviewer is a person just like you. If you don't have hard skills then make good use of soft skills. I've had two interviews my whole life and my personality is what won the day each time. Being open and honest and making my intentions very apparent and letting them know I know what I wanted. I would say smile, eye contact, relax, and have fun. Interviews are like relationships, play the game and just enjoy your time.
> 
> Congrats on facing your fears! Nothing but uphill from here and bigger and better things. I'm sure you will do just fine and I believe in you.


Troll


----------



## 9872 (Apr 1, 2016)

daisywillowlilyrose said:


> 9872<3.


.


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose (Apr 17, 2016)

9872 said:


> Marry me oke


:wtf


----------



## marsia (Mar 22, 2016)

TheGuardian said:


> "Is there opportunity for growth in this company?"
> 
> Ive seen this one around before and i feel like it's a stupid question to ask, of course there's room for growth, practically any place has room for growth lol


I would ask what they are looking for in a potential employee. I also ask at the end if there is anything further I can do that would help secure the position (after explaining why I think I would like working there). I also bring a list of references (personal and prior teachers if you don't have volunteer experience or have time to get work references). Good luck!


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

So what happened? Did you get the job? Either way if you didn't, don't give up and apply on every job you think you might qualified in. It's better to spread out your options than relying on just one or two.


----------



## TheGuardian (Jun 20, 2015)

SupaDupaFly said:


> So what happened? Did you get the job? Either way if you didn't, don't give up and apply on every job you think you might qualified in. It's better to spread out your options than relying on just one or two.


Oh yeah i got the job. I've made other threads about it. Complaining about it i should say Lol


----------



## handheart (Feb 13, 2016)

First dress well ,elegant style not sport ,be confident in you and smile be happpy focus on thinking that the interview will go perfectly imagine as you would things to hapen at interview ,the mental atitude its very important .Negative atidude atract negative sitautions to you but positive thinking atract more poszitive situations to you


----------

